# Bread Machine Cover



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

I just finished my bread machine cover. I had a little trouble where the bias tape came together but I figure now we now which side is the back.  I have enough material to make covers for my stand mixer, food processor and toaster. Probably won't get them all done for several weeks.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

That really looks nice.:goodjob:
bopeep


----------



## no hurry (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh I love it! I have the fabric and patterns to make covers for my appliances too and have never gotten around to it. Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Nice job! I need to do that for my appliances. I think it would make a nice decorating touch to use material with the colors in my kitchen.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That's really cute! Covers are fun to make, I need one for my mixing stand.


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

That is really pretty! Don't ya just love to make pretty things for your home? Nothig makes me feel more "capable" in my life than the fact that I can sew! Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone. It does give you such a sense of accomplishment to finish a project, especially when it is something useful.  My favorite things to sew are home decor projects and I would much rather sew without a pattern than use one.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

redbudlane said:


> and I would much rather sew without a pattern than use one.


Me too! 
I get a kick out of figuring out exactly what I need and then making it custom for whatever purpose I need. 
I'll have to post a pic of my machine bag sometime...

But I've just been throwing fabric together since I was a little kid, doing it all with a hand needle. 
I remember when my grandma first sat me down, at around 9 or 10, to give me sewing lessons. She was planning to make doll clothes. All right! I was set! I started to cut into her fabric and she about fell over. lol 
"Sweety! We need a pattern!"

Oh.


----------



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

Erin, lol!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks great! that is a good idea. I think I will make one for mine, even if it sits in the pantry. Just for good looks! I like the fabric!


----------



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

I finished the toaster cover today. Sure hope nobody picks them up and inspects them. lol Oh well, they should serve their purpose. It's been a while since I've really sewn so it's taking me a bit to get back into it. I'm pretty happy with the way these two turned out, just for simple covers that is.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

redbudlane said:


> I finished the toaster cover today. Sure hope nobody picks them up and inspects them. lol Oh well, they should serve their purpose. It's been a while since I've really sewn so it's taking me a bit to get back into it. I'm pretty happy with the way these two turned out, just for simple covers that is.


The colors look great with your countertop. Good job!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

you have done a super job! It really makes your counter look so pretty


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I love it! 
I was going to build appliance garages on my counters in our new house. But I'm thinking I might just go this route instead. At least for a while. _Much_ cheaper, and I can always add a garage later if I want.


----------

